# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Quality-vet Products

## GLASSVOICE

I am about to buy a few items from quality vet. Can you guys tell me about your experience with their Deca , Test Enant. & Test Prop?
I am planing to use 500mg aweek of Deca & Test enant. & through the fisrt couple of weeks I will add about 500mg of Test prop. untill the other 2 kick in. I will do about a 12 weeks cycle.

In my previous cycles I have used Ttokkio,Brovel, & ** (hurts).

Please give me your input.
Thank you!
Glassvoice

----------


## GLASSVOICE

How comes 30 people have seen this and no one can give me an opinion? Please I am about to place an order and I thought here, from all places, I was going to get an honest answer, at least AN answer!
Heeeelp!!!!

Glassvoice

Sorry for the ** It was unintentional!

----------


## Vaj10

BRO QUALITY VET PRODUCTS HAVE NEVER LET ME DOWN. I prefer their products over anybodys...and so do most people i know that use/used gear.

Good Luck!

----------


## feelnfit

isn,t qv and denkall about the same. organon is top too bro

----------


## mrdraco

QV products are reasonably priced and highly regarded for vet gear. I am going to start a cycle including QV Prop and Enan in a few weeks.

I think Denkall owns QV.

----------


## LewdTenant

QV is an excellent mex vet brand bro. I used the EQ. filled to exactly 10ml for me. and testing shows they overdose some products or are exact.

Lewd

----------


## ripped4fsu

I have used QV TEST~ENAN and EQ..
both worked great,,, no complaints...

----------


## Sicilian30

I am about to use some of their EQ and test Enth, but so far I am hearing good things and good results.

----------


## Longhorn

Everything I've heard about QV is good. I have not used their products before but after doing some research I'm running QV Test Prop, Test Enth and EQ for my next cycle.

----------


## JohnnyB

I've used the Eq, Test Enan and Prop, good results and no pain.

Hey bro if your run 500mg of prop you'll be running a higher test then your enan. For every 100mg of enan you get 72mg of test, with prop every 100mg you get 83mg of test, you don't need 500mg of prop to jump start, go 100mg eod for the first 3 weeks. JMO, but that's what I did.

JohnnyB

----------


## Bjaarki

I've used QV enanthate and have nothing but raves for it. Very effective. A close friend uses their enanthate and their nandrolone , and also has nothing but good things to say for QV.

Bjaarki

----------


## JohnnyB

> _Originally posted by mrdraco_ 
> *I think Denkall owns QV.*


Your right, Bro

JohnnyB

----------


## Nico

Just started with the QV enanthate and it is hurting my ass. Just as bad as sustanon did.

----------


## Juice89

Have used QV enanthate and starting QV Deca 300 this week. Nothing but great things have come from their products for me.

----------


## JohnnyB

They have fina now, but it's cost to much

JohnnyB

----------


## jammergsxr

I used the QV250 enanthate and it left me sore as hell for about 3 days,Good shit though.

----------


## JohnnyB

> _Originally posted by jammergsxr_ 
> *I used the QV250 enanthate and it left me sore as hell for about 3 days,Good shit though.*


Did you use the 50ml of test?

JohnnyB

----------


## jammergsxr

10ml vials.250mgs/ml

----------


## JohnnyB

Are you sencitive to BA? Some time if you mix it with something like EQ it helps.

JohnnyB

----------


## bigg T

i had very good luck with QV with no pain with legs or butt shots

----------


## gymnut4u

Glass ::: qv is great bro , I have used and will keep useing there products , never let me down yet !!!!!!!!

----------


## JohnnyB

> _Originally posted by bigg T_ 
> *i had very good luck with QV with no pain with legs or butt shots*


Same here

JohnnyB

----------


## GandolfReturns

Sorry to jump in but have any of you used Orion Pharma products , Im in the same predicament as Glass.

----------


## RLARG

get the 50ml jugs, great for the price. Don't even ask.

----------


## KeyMastur

> get the 50ml jugs, great for the price. Don't even ask.


good call. i'm sure he's been waiting for over a year for someone to suggest something.  :Big Grin:  but now he can go ahead and buy his gear.

----------


## sp9

> good call. i'm sure he's been waiting for over a year for someone to suggest something.  but now he can go ahead and buy his gear.


  :Hmmmm:   :Clock:

----------


## RLARG

pardon?

----------


## sp9

Original question was posted over a year ago. No big deal.

----------


## RLARG

Didn't even look at the time stamp, Haven't been here in a while. I read the posts at Elitefitness regular

----------

